# verbindung zum ftp ?



## Luda (31. Oktober 2003)

kann man über vb 6 eine verbindung zu einer access db auf einem server machen
wie ist das möglich?
gruß luda


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. November 2003)

Servus!

Das geht IMHO nur, wenn die Datei auf einer regulären WIndowsfreigabe liegt ...
also wenn der FTP Sever eine Linux Maschine ist läst sich das ganz easy mittels Samaba Regeln ...
ok wenn du dann mal Zugriff im sinne einer Windowsfreigabe drauf hast kannst du von einer beliebigen 2.ten MDB/MDE die Tabellen der Fernen MDB mittels einer Tabellenverknüpfung verweisen ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Das ist wirklich nur per Windows-Freigabe machbar. Aber Access ist sowieso nicht als zentrale Datenbank für Netzwerke und Mehrbenutzeranwendungen gedacht, sondern eher für lokale Verwendung.
Je nach Datenmenge, Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit und Rechnerleistung kannst Du da schnell an Performancegrenzen stossen, da Access-Datenbanken auch immer weiter wachsen. Nimm für solche Dinge lieber ein besseres DBMS wie MSSQL, PostgreSQL, etc. Dafür brauchst Du dann in der Regel auch keine Netzwerkfreigabe, die laufen nämlich auf einem eigenen speziellen Port.


----------



## Luda (1. November 2003)

Hallo, und danke ich komme aus Saarhölzbach!
wie stelle ich genau die Verbindung her muss ich mit sockets arbeiten?
Mit diesem code läuft das prog. auf meinem lokalem Rechner.
mfg
luda

im moment stelle ich die verbindung über:
 Set cn = db_connect(App.Path & "\myDb.mdb") 'Pfad, pfad der DB
set rs =db_recordset (cn,sql)




```
Public Function db_connect(dbpfad As String) As ADODB.Connection
    Dim cn As ADODB.Connection
    
    Set cn = New ADODB.Connection
    
    With cn
        .Provider = "Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0"
        .ConnectionString = "Data Source=" & dbpfad
        .CursorLocation = adUseClient
        .Open
    End With
     
    Set db_connect = cn
  End Function

  Public Function db_recordset(cn As ADODB.Connection, sql As String) As ADODB.Recordset
      Dim rs As ADODB.Recordset
      
      Set rs = New ADODB.Recordset
      With rs
        .Source = sql
        .ActiveConnection = cn
        .CursorType = adOpenKeyset
        .LockType = adLockOptimistic
        .Open
      End With
     
     Set db_recordset = rs
      
      
  End Function
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Wie gesagt, nimm anstelle des lokalen Datenbankverzeichnisses einfach das Netzlaufwerk oder benutz eine ODBC-Ressource.


----------



## Luda (3. November 2003)

hmm
ich möchte aber über das internet die verbindung zum ftp machen und per code.
kann ich überhaupt einen ftp per netzlaufwerk verbinden
im moment steh ich total auf dem schlauch


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

Nein, soweit ich weiss kann man einen FTP-Account nicht als Netzlaufwerk verbinden, das ist ja auch ein völlig anderes Protokoll. Aber wie gesagt: Es gibt bessere und für Netzzugriffe geeignetere Datenbanksysteme, die selbst Connections aufnehmen können.


----------



## Luda (4. November 2003)

habs endlich geschaft, ist eigentlich ganz simple
danke
cu
luda


----------



## MasterPee (10. Dezember 2003)

Wie


----------



## danielm (11. Dezember 2003)

mhh. vll. die datenbank vom ftp kopieren, bearbeiten, zurück senden?!


----------



## MasterPee (11. Dezember 2003)

wa? nochmal in deutsch  nene....
also um mein problem nochmal genau darzulegen:

Ich möchte meinen FTP 
Sys: UNIX Type: L8
FTP: vsFTPd 1.1.0

als Netzwerklaufwerk an meinem Win2k Prof verbinden ! geht das?


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Dezember 2003)

Nein, FTP ist und bleibt etwas vollkommen anderes als eine Windows-Freigabe. Aber Du kannst ja das Verzeichnis mit dem Inhalt über Samba freigeben. Das gehört dann aber eigentlich eher ins Linux-Board.


----------

